# Favorite Fishing Photos of 2009



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome collection of well taken photos.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Very cool photos and best wishes in 2010


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Definately inspirational. 

Thanks for sharing them all, and please keep 'em coming.

-T


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

That was the best slideshow I have seen!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Very cool I need a new camera!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You should have posted this in the "Photo Hut" section.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Those are some alsome pics. And your stopping grounds are beautiful!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you for the comments guys. It's hard to pare them down to an interesting few photos, but you can see many of my favorites are grass fishing.

I just got back from "hell on earth" Atlanta after a quick 7 hour 40 minute drive. For comparison, I have done it in less than 5 hours without traffic). Can't wait to get back on the water, but our weather is supposed to turn breezy tomorrow, and will probably keep me off the creek. Guess I'll tie some flies.


----------

